# What Year Exhaust Manifolds to Use



## bkellis1 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a 67 Pontiac Lemans with a 400 in it. The block is 1969 and the heads are 1973. For the exhaust manifolds, what years will work with these heads AND fit in the engine compartment? My understanding is that some exhaust manifolds exit tube is in the rear and some in the middle. Anyone know which will work best with this setup? The car currently has headers on it and I've never had the manifolds, so I'm unsure what to do with this setup. (And no I don't want to put headers back in it -- too much of a pain) Help is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Most any GTO manifolds will fit, as far as I know the RAMAIR III will flow the best of all the stock manifolds.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Get the reproduction H.O. exhaust manifolds. They bolt on, don't leak, and flow about as well as tubing headers. For your '67, the positive battery cablel witll have to be relocated, and the brake line exiting the master cylinder will need modification. The manifolds CAME on '67 GTO's and were used thru the 60's and early '70's. Good luck.


----------



## bkellis1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Should I be concerned with any clearance issues of using an exhaust manifold from any year other than 67, which is what year the Lemans is? I know that some exit out the middle and others toward the rear of the manifold. Any idea which is needed for a 67 Lemans?


----------

